# Green wabbit milk - the vapour baker



## Miks786 (21/12/21)

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone know where i could find this juice in JHB? 

TIA


----------



## DavyH (21/12/21)

I haven't seen it in stores but met Andre at the weekend, he's very obliging. You can mail him at thebaker@thevapourbaker.co.za or Whatsapp at +27 61 465 0834 (this per the website, so I'm not disclosing private information) and you can get info straight from the source.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Miks786 (21/12/21)

DavyH said:


> I haven't seen it in stores but met Andre at the weekend, he's very obliging. You can mail him at thebaker@thevapourbaker.co.za or Whatsapp at +27 61 465 0834 (this per the website, so I'm not disclosing private information) and you can get info straight from the source.


Thank you, will do


----------



## M.Adhir (21/12/21)

Even me I'm curious now. Is this lime or creme soda?


----------



## Miks786 (21/12/21)

Creme soda 


M.Adhir said:


> Even me I'm curious now. Is this lime or creme soda?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Miks786 (23/12/21)

This juice is really something else!! Thanks @DavyH for pointing me in the right direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------

